# Widerspruch gegen Mahnbescheid



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

Nach einer E-bay Ersteigerung erfolgte keine Warenlieferung, das Geld wurde mir auch nicht zurücküberwiesen. Nachdem ich eine Anzeige wegen Betruges erstattet hatte, folgte dann auch ein Antrag auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides.
Ich benannte in dem Mahnbescheid den Kontoinhaber (denn dort ist mein Betrag auch eingegangen). Dem Antrag wurde insgesamt widersprochen mit der Begründung, dass
"nicht der Sohn, sondern der Vater das E-bay Konto führe über den der Kaufvertrag mit mir abgeschlossen worden sei"
Habe ich eine Chance auf die Durchführung eines streitigen Verfahrens, unter diesen Umständen? Was kann ich nun tun?


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Mai 2004)

zum Rechtsanwalt gehen.


----------

